# Photos from the Maidstone show



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

Took the liberty of photographing the show today. The daughter and I had a great time. Thanks to the organisers for putting the show on in Kent...and for doing such a good job. There was a great variety of cool stuff...even oddball things like jacksons chameleons, reed frogs, and some nice mantids and weird velvet mites :mf_dribble:not to mentions leos, day geckos, all manner of other lizards, snakes and spiders! Superb! So here's some pics...

good turn out
























daughter liked the toys...thanks to the essex show stall...: victory:
















leos were also a hit...LOVED this display...beautiful geckos!








































good day had by all and very friendly atmosphere! :flrt:


----------



## Herp_boi (May 12, 2008)

wasnt it great!
I didnt see you 
What time did you get there?
:2thumb:


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

I got there at about 10.30...was there til about 2.30pm :flrt: Was cool though...lots of goodies :2thumb:


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow you have taken some super pictures 
got some nice pictures of our set up ~ Thank you !


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I've never been to a show wanting to come home with mites before!:lol2: Those red velvet mites were fantastic though!!:flrt:


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

Fangio said:


> I've never been to a show wanting to come home with mites before!:lol2: Those red velvet mites were fantastic though!!:flrt:


I thought they were nice as well :flrt: just as well my 11 year old son wasn't there, he would of wanted loads of the bugs there!


----------



## SSamm (Mar 9, 2006)

im in your first picure!!! on the left!!!! LOL


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

byglady said:


> Wow you have taken some super pictures
> got some nice pictures of our set up ~ Thank you !


Next year I am going to save a few pennies for one of your geckos...my daughter loved coming over to look at them :2thumb:


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

Fangio said:


> I've never been to a show wanting to come home with mites before!:lol2: Those red velvet mites were fantastic though!!:flrt:


 They were so coooool!!!


----------



## Melon (Mar 3, 2008)

my arm on right lol >>>>>


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

hahaha....so many people from the forums were at the show...should ALL get nametags! : victory:


----------



## Justtds (Aug 12, 2008)

Great pics! Sadly i dont know anyone by face but did get various comments on my "little animal" (baby daughter strapped to my chest sleeping soundly) from various stall holders. The lady from the leo stall above (with blue rocks) made me laugh. 

"Lovely baby and just how i like them. Not mine and asleep!" lmao


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

hahahahahahahahaha:flrt:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks to the organisers, was a small but nice show, just too many damned geckos!!


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

there was enough spiders there to ravial the geckos. I was so freaked out :blush:


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

purpleskyes said:


> there was enough spiders there to ravial the geckos. I was so freaked out :blush:


LOL - I think I saw you actually.

There were a few spiders yeah, was a pretty decent mix!

Gary


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Excellent...I'm in the second pic down...I think you got my good side too...:blush:

A great show...met a load of forumites, caught up with some tortoise people...roll on next year : victory:...T.T.8)


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

Your torts were lovely...what species were they? (sorry...I know very little about tortoises...I don't have a garden you see, because i live in a flat right now...so can't keep them)


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

Terrific tortoise said:


> Excellent...I'm in the second pic down...I think you got my good side too...:blush:
> 
> A great show...met a load of forumites, caught up with some tortoise people...roll on next year : victory:...T.T.8)


I saw you there, but was too shy to say hello!! (and I was rather disappointed to see that the pic you've posted up as yourself before, is not you :Na_Na_Na_Na 

I saw a few others I recognised but would of felt a plank goin up to a stranger and saying hi!


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Good pics (You left before I got there so I'm not in em thankfully) :lol2:

But MRAC did ask that noone photograph the show except their official photographer apparently (as I found out on another website)


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Justtds said:


> Great pics! Sadly i dont know anyone by face but did get various comments on my "little animal" (baby daughter strapped to my chest sleeping soundly) from various stall holders. The lady from the leo stall above (with blue rocks) made me laugh.
> 
> "Lovely baby and just how i like them. Not mine and asleep!" lmao


 I think I saw you.


Sid.lola said:


> Good pics (You left before I got there so I'm not in em thankfully) :lol2:
> 
> But MRAC did ask that noone photograph the show except their official photographer apparently (as I found out on another website)


 Yep I think there was a sign up somewhere when you went in saying no eating, no photography etc.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

tinkrebel said:


> I saw you there, but was too shy to say hello!! (and I was rather disappointed to see that the pic you've posted up as yourself before, is not you :Na_Na_Na_Na
> 
> I saw a few others I recognised but would of felt a plank goin up to a stranger and saying hi!


You should of said hi...a lot of other people did (I ended up with a sore throat, with all the talking :blush...Are you refering to that pic of the old guy, who looks a bit on the rough side? :lol2:...I use him a lot, I kinda like him now...who ever he is:whistling2:...T.T.8)


----------

